# Octavia PROBLEMS



## technomancer (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah ummm a few SLIGHT fucking problems with the Octavia I just received

1) the neck is a two piece with a scarf join (ie headstock + main body of neck), not the three piece quarter sawn I asked for
2) the fretboard is rosewood, not the ebony I ordered

Calling Halo now


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 6, 2007)

:/


----------



## Eric (Sep 6, 2007)

That really really sucks man. You have been waiting for that thing forever and jumping through hoops to get it to your door. I can't believe after all that hassle and extra wait that I didn't come to you meeting, if not exceeding, every expectation you had. I hope they make haste to correct this situation.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 6, 2007)

Dude that blows ass chunks - especially since we all know how long you have waited for this guitar.


----------



## Stitch (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## Groff (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm sure they'll hook you up... The guys at halo seem nice enough. (from the experience i've had talking to them.)


----------



## plyta (Sep 6, 2007)

Screwing up a custom order...


----------



## W4D (Sep 6, 2007)

Gave him three options. No excuse. Stuff got lost in translation during the move of the factory this year. Conversation was short and simple and gave him a couple days to make sure he makes the decision he is happy with.


----------



## Eddie Loves You (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, I guess we're all about to see what kind of company Halo is, depending on how this is handled. Not off to a good start, unfortunately.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 6, 2007)

Ok, I will give Waylon some credit, he immediately proposed three possible solutions:

1) I return it for a full refund
2) I keep it, he builds one with the correct specs, and we swap when the new one is ready including a free hardshell case
3) I keep it and Halo refunds some money because of the fuckup

I need to decide what I want to do and get back to Halo on monday


----------



## Jason (Sep 6, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Ok, I will give Waylon some credit, he immediately proposed three possible solutions:
> 
> 1) I return it for a full refund
> 2) I keep it, he builds one with the correct specs, and we swap when the new one is ready including a free hardshell case
> ...




Can't ask for much more.


----------



## muffgoat (Sep 6, 2007)

Good that he gave you those options but sill man thats quite the fuck up.. Especially for a newer company. The guy that took the order was prob stairing a one of their bimbo models and wasnt fully paying attention lmao!


----------



## amonb (Sep 6, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Ok, I will give Waylon some credit, he immediately proposed three possible solutions:
> 
> 1) I return it for a full refund
> 2) I keep it, he builds one with the correct specs, and we swap when the new one is ready including a free hardshell case
> ...



Well those options are pretty much all in your favour which is sweet. But dude, I am so disappointed you had to wait all that time just to have three options.  

Everyone here (even us newbs) knows how much you were looking forward to getting the Octavia and we were all looking forward to you posting your eight string goodness.

Hope u can make a decision you are happy with (I like door number 2 personally).


----------



## MetalMike (Sep 6, 2007)

edit: ignore. I'm a moron.


----------



## XEN (Sep 6, 2007)

MetalMike said:


> I don't really see the compensation here.  It's their _fuckup_. You're really entitled to both guitars considering how long you've waited.


Business major, eh?


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 6, 2007)

MetalMike said:


> You're really entitled to both guitars considering how long you've waited.



I dunno bout _that _one, but personally, i'd just go with #1


----------



## Drew (Sep 6, 2007)

Hmm. Aside from the specs being fucked, how's the workmanship and how's it play? Pics?


----------



## MetalMike (Sep 6, 2007)

urklvt said:


> Business major, eh?



 absolutely not. I know I'm overdoing it. It just realy bothers me to see these things happen considering how many issues I've seen, even on here with Halo. I didn't mean to sound like I actually knew what i was talking about. I'm just a little upset for techno.


----------



## Jason (Sep 6, 2007)

MetalMike said:


> I don't really see the compensation here.  It's their _fuckup_. You're really entitled to both guitars considering how long you've waited.



 He gets to play a guitar for a few months or whatever and gets a new one in return. Also mind you what is waylon going do with that orginal guitar? He is going to have to sell it as used and lose more money now..

I mean really.. just give away a 1-3k custom guitar? (i dont know how much steve paid) What kinda sense does that make?

*edit* i took a few minutes  I see im not alone


----------



## NDG (Sep 6, 2007)

Drew said:


> Hmm. Aside from the specs being fucked, how's the workmanship and how's it play? Pics?



 I'm wondering the same thing.


----------



## Scott (Sep 6, 2007)

I'd go with option #2. Get the guitar you originally ordered, and in the meantime, have an 8 to shred on.


IMO, you should have contacted Halo guitars before posting this thread. Not saying go without mentionning it to potential customers. But should have got everything settled with them before posting about it. 

That's my opinion though. But im Canadian.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 6, 2007)

Damn Steve, sorry to hear about the mess up bro. I know how much you've been looking forward to this guitar dude.  If I received my Thorn with a flamed maple top instead of a flamed walnut top I know how pissed I'd be (not that Ron could EVER do something like that, he's my hero ) so I feel your frustration. The only bright side here is that at least Waylon is willing to try to make it right I guess, but still.... fucking sucks.  If I were in that position, depending on how long it took to build the replacement, I'd take #2 but EXPECT the CORRECT one delivered within like 2-3 months max. After waiting this long I'd be outraged to hear anything less. I know they moved and all, but those are two MAJOR specs (construction and wood?) so I still don't really get why that was messed up. Double-check, triple-check... whatever... it's not like they didn't have enough time to get back with you just to make sure the order was 100% what you originally asked for.  I hope it all gets sorted out and you can both walk away from this deal in a pleasant manner.


----------



## muffgoat (Sep 6, 2007)

Scott said:


> I'd go with option #2. Get the guitar you originally ordered, and in the meantime, have an 8 to shred on.
> 
> 
> IMO, you should have contacted Halo guitars before posting this thread. Not saying go without mentionning it to potential customers. But should have got everything settled with them before posting about it.
> ...



Oh god... its scott from Canada, Hes a dick!


----------



## NDG (Sep 6, 2007)

Scott said:


> That's my opinion though. But im Canadian.



Your Canadian wisdom needs to be celebrated with some labatt blue.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 6, 2007)

Scott said:


> IMO, you should have contacted Halo guitars before posting this thread. Not saying go without mentionning it to potential customers. But should have got everything settled with them before posting about it.
> 
> That's my opinion though. But im Canadian.



While I agree with what you said, I totally can see why he might want to put that warning out there.  A lot of guys might have seen that recent picture of his new Halo that Waylon posted and toss some orders at him. Might be good to know this kind of mistake has happend in the past... nothing slagging Halo but I'd want to know if a builder had done something like that before.  That said, if Waylon steps up to the plate and delivers whatever resolution Steve thinks would work best that would make up for part of it.


P.S. When I saw that picture this afternoon I thought "that sure looks a LOT like Indian Rosewood and not Ebony... I feel an upset post coming VERY soon..."


----------



## W4D (Sep 6, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> D
> I know they moved and all, but those are two MAJOR specs (construction and wood?) so I still don't really get why that was messed up. Double-check, triple-check



Well it is like this. 

He did not order a US custom shop guitar. So it is not like I was right there looking at it every moment of the build. We are building a new and larger factory and moved into the new facility during the build to keep the production of the over seas guitars. Things got lost in translation, meaning during the move things got garbled over there and well as said my builders messed up and sent it to the office and well *SHIT* happens. It was Halo's fault which I immediately acknowledged, I never denied it. I gave him 3 options which I think were very fare. The guitar will probley go to Jeff when it is returned as he really liked it. 

The next build while not take as long as the move has already taken place and we got those issues settled. So that will not be an issue. We have built in new ways of communication with the factory and keeping tabs on the progress and manufacturing. so that we can assure things like this will not happen again.

*AGAIN THIS WAS NOT BUILT BY OUR US CUSTOM SHOP, AND DOES NOT REFLECT ON WHAT WE CAN DO HERE. HERE WE HAVE HANDS ON, AND IT IS A MUCH SMALLER AND PERSONAL ENVIRONMENT. MISHAPS HAPPEN WHEN OVER 3000 MILES SEPARATE YOU FROM THE FACTORY. WHEN THINGS LIKE THIS HAPPEN I AM MORE THAN HAPPY TO SETTLE THEM IN A MATURE AND RESPONSIVE FASHION, AS WANT TO KEEP EVERYONE HAPPY.*


----------



## Jason (Sep 6, 2007)

Scott said:


> I'd go with option #2. Get the guitar you originally ordered, and in the meantime, have an 8 to shred on.
> 
> 
> IMO, you should have contacted Halo guitars before posting this thread. Not saying go without mentionning it to potential customers. But should have got everything settled with them before posting about it.
> ...



I agree 100% just didn't wanna sound like a dick.. so i didnt


----------



## Kotex (Sep 6, 2007)

Option number 2

Play on the guitar you got now, and wait for the one you wanted.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah I probably should have called before posting, and if the guitar had been on time I would have. I just hit the roof after the guitar was 2+ months late and then fucked up when it arrived. Waylon is attempting to make it right in every reasonable manner he can. I'm perfectly happy with him. It's the letdown after the long wait that got me.

Also as Waylon pointed out, this IS NOT a custom shop guitar. This is a production model from the Korean factory, it just has slightly altered specs.

Some of you asked how the guitar is. To be honest I messed around with it for about five minutes, and had the high E break while I was tuning it up. I then looked and all the adjustable bridge saddles were pushed all the way to one side, realized I was in no state of mind to mess with a setup, and I walked away.

I'll go back and work on getting it set up and take a ton of pics while I figure out what I want to do. I want to be calm and objective when I work on this and review it, not upset because of the screwup.


----------



## Groff (Sep 6, 2007)

I would definately go with option 2.

You'd get a nice axe to play with that many of us would kill to have. And in a short time you'd get the guitar you REALLY want (And a free case too!).

Kinda like how I bought a $400 7 string to mess around with until I can save up money to buy a new 7 string. (I want a 7 string Halo Hellfire with a Khaler soooooooooooooooo bad!).

But I have to give Waylon credit for handling it quickly and as gracefully as he did. (Don't even get me started on the argument I got into with a Dean rep on the phone! Ugh...)


----------



## DetunedLoon (Sep 6, 2007)

Cool heads prevail!.....This is very cool!!!
I definitely will be purchasing a new guitar from Waylon as soon as I can come to grips with the number of strings I want.  

Waylon seems like a good dude.....

(The Halo singlecut design 10 string in another post blew my mind.......got me think'in!!) 

I can't wait to see NAMM pics!!!!!


----------



## Scott (Sep 6, 2007)

Jason said:


> I agree 100% just didn't wanna sound like a dick.. so i didnt



I didn't think I came off as a dick. Didn't mean to at least 


[Dick Mode]

Fuck you Jason 

[/Dick Mode]


----------



## technomancer (Sep 6, 2007)

Scott said:


> I didn't think I came off as a dick. Didn't mean to at least



Nah, yah cack handed maple syrup chugging bastard, you didn't come off as a dick.

Seriously though, you'll notice I agreed with you. I just blew when it got here 

 



Scott said:


> [Dick Mode]
> 
> Fuck you Jason
> 
> [/Dick Mode]


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 7, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Ok, I will give Waylon some credit, he immediately proposed three possible solutions:
> 
> 1) I return it for a full refund
> 2) I keep it, he builds one with the correct specs, and we swap when the new one is ready including a free hardshell case
> ...



Sounds fair enough to me.


----------



## yevetz (Sep 7, 2007)

When I see halo guitars it makes me bad.....I don't like it.....but maybe they sounds good....I dunno


----------



## Chris (Sep 7, 2007)

Get a refund and get the guitar you ordered.


----------



## amonb (Sep 7, 2007)

Chris said:


> Get a refund and get the guitar you ordered.



I dunno if Halo would be a part of that... or did you mean get a full refund until they have finished the correct guitar?


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 7, 2007)

I would return the guitar for a refund. I'd like to say more, but I think I'll stay out of this one.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 7, 2007)

id play it, return it on their dollar, and get what you originally ordered


----------



## Kakaka (Sep 7, 2007)

Keep it for a while and order a new one. I bet Waylon would never allow it to get messed up twice. And this forum's members reviews are of great value for the whole world, so no one would ever like them to keep a bad impression about their gear...


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 7, 2007)

I am a business major and I think like this.

Keep the first guitar until the second returns. halo will pay shipment for both guitars both to you and the shipment when you send the first guitar to them. 
If I where halo I would set up a 3 month delivery guarantee, and if this fails I would offer 15% discount on the guitar. 
Plus that I would probably sent along a big bunch of halo stickers, a halo t-shirt and some more freebies just to kiss some ass. 
I would also try to come of very regretful when posting on a forum and not be mad at those who post things like "bad for halo, they fucked up". Even if the factory makes a simple mistake, the outcome is still bad, And as the owner I am responsible and should show some remorse to the public. It would benefit me in the end.


----------



## amonb (Sep 7, 2007)

W4D said:


> Well it is like this.
> 
> He did not order a US custom shop guitar. So it is not like I was right there looking at it every moment of the build. ....
> 
> *AGAIN THIS WAS NOT BUILT BY OUR US CUSTOM SHOP, AND DOES NOT REFLECT ON WHAT WE CAN DO HERE. HERE WE HAVE HANDS ON, AND IT IS A MUCH SMALLER AND PERSONAL ENVIRONMENT. MISHAPS HAPPEN WHEN OVER 3000 MILES SEPARATE YOU FROM THE FACTORY. *


*

This bit worries me. Kudos to Waylon for the options provided, but the above statements sound to me like "Hey, it was a Korean import so, whatever. We'll give it another go."

Again, I praise Waylon for his options, but this last line really impressed on me a company that does not feel it is 100% accountable for it's o/s operations... and this is not the first instance of reading this type of comment on this site. 

That's just me *


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 7, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> I am a business major and I think like this.
> 
> Keep the first guitar until the second returns. halo will pay shipment for both guitars both to you and the shipment when you send the first guitar to them.
> If I where halo I would set up a 3 month delivery guarantee, and if this fails I would offer 15% discount on the guitar.
> ...



I'd ask for it to be delivered by one of the Halo girls


----------



## musicboyy (Sep 7, 2007)

amonb said:


> This bit worries me. Kudos to Waylon for the options provided, but the above statements sound to me like "Hey, it was a Korean import so, whatever. We'll give it another go."
> 
> Again, I praise Waylon for his options, but this last line really impressed on me a company that does not feel it is 100% accountable for it's o/s operations... and this is not the first instance of reading this type of comment on this site.
> 
> That's just me



+1

I felt the same way after reading that...


----------



## darren (Sep 7, 2007)

Wait... people can order one-off guitars to their specs from the Korean factory?


----------



## musicboyy (Sep 7, 2007)

While I respect Waylon for taking full responsibility and giving some good options...after reading his second post, I have to ask... Why wasn't the guitar checked at the US Halo office to make sure that it was the correct one ordered? It was said that the guitar was built wrong, sent to the office and "Shit happens". Well, it may just be me, but if a customer special ordered a guitar with non-standard options, I'd want to make sure that it was built to the specified specs BEFORE sending it the customer...especially if I did not oversea the construction.

I understand that it's not a USA custom shop guitar, but if you are allowing customers to "customize" the Korean imports, more care should be put into making sure it is correct. I can appreciate that things can easily get screwed up when you cannot personally oversee the production (and during a factory move), but I guess my feeling is that it should have at least been checked by you (or whomever in the US office) before going to the customer. If it went directly to the customer from the factory, then that's a different story.


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 7, 2007)

musicboyy said:


> While I respect Waylon for taking full responsibility and giving some good options...after reading his second post, I have to ask... Why wasn't the guitar checked at the US Halo office to make sure that it was the correct one ordered? It was said that the guitar was built wrong, sent to the office and "Shit happens". Well, it may just be me, but if a customer special ordered a guitar with non-standard options, I'd want to make sure that it was built to the specified specs BEFORE sending it the customer...especially if I did not oversea the construction.
> 
> I understand that it's not a USA custom shop guitar, but if you are allowing customers to "customize" the Korean imports, more care should be put into making sure it is correct. I can appreciate that things can easily get screwed up when you cannot personally oversee the production (and during a factory move), but I guess my feeling is that it should have at least been checked by you (or whomever in the US office) before going to the customer. If it went directly to the customer from the factory, then that's a different story.



Probably went from the factory to the customer to save time since it already was delayed. But thats just a guess.


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 7, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'd ask for it to be delivered by one of the Halo girls



I want it delivered by Waylon in one of the girls outfit


----------



## musicboyy (Sep 7, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Probably went from the factory to the customer to save time since it already was delayed. But thats just a guess.



This is from Waylon's second post and what bothered me... "Things got lost in translation, meaning during the move things got garbled over there and well as said my builders messed up and sent it to the office and well SHIT happens."


----------



## Ishan (Sep 7, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> I want it delivered by Waylon in one of the girls outfit



I second that!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 7, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> I want it delivered by Waylon in one of the girls outfit



I think that would make me a little uncomfortable


----------



## Apophis (Sep 7, 2007)

If I were you I would choose the second option but...

That things about "it hapends" is something I really don't understand. If I want buy a guitar with some spec and it comes in other, what means "it hapends". I understand "Korean made" also, "it's not custom shop". Ok, but that means the guitar have be whatever it comes because of that. 

It's good to have those three options, but it shoudn't happend at all. Hallo agreed that, but that doesn't change anything I think.

It's a new company, so I think we all have to give them a chance, I hope it is the first and the last "misunderstanding".


----------



## amonb (Sep 7, 2007)

Apophis said:


> It's a new company, so I think we all have to give them a chance, I hope it is the first and the last "misunderstanding".



Good post, but this is the thing, we DON'T have to give them a chance at all. There are so many amazing luthiers/custom shops that are all around the world (RAN, KXK etc etc).

Before I joined this site I was genuinely interested in Halos. Then I joined here and read some of the threads by having a look at the Halo tags. After some of those stories a lot of promises were made, and then this happens 

I have crapped on enough about it too much anyways, just my opinion.


----------



## Apophis (Sep 7, 2007)

amonb said:


> Good post, but this is the thing, we DON'T have to give them a chance at all. There are so many amazing luthiers/custom shops that are all around the world (RAN, KXK etc etc).
> 
> Before I joined this site I was genuinely interested in Halos. Then I joined here and read some of the threads by having a look at the Halo tags. After some of those stories a lot of promises were made, and then this happens
> 
> I have crapped on enough about it too much anyways, just my opinion.



 
But I'm not so rigorous in my opinions. I think we can't forget , but we can forgive


----------



## sqol (Sep 7, 2007)

amonb said:


> Good post, but this is the thing, we DON'T have to give them a chance at all. There are so many amazing luthiers/custom shops that are all around the world (RAN, KXK etc etc).
> 
> Before I joined this site I was genuinely interested in Halos. Then I joined here and read some of the threads by having a look at the Halo tags. After some of those stories a lot of promises were made, and then this happens
> 
> I have crapped on enough about it too much anyways, just my opinion.



Yes, but i'm sure that every custom shop has made mistakes before- from personal experience, i know that Ran have. Waylon said that they were moving the factory, and some stuff got mixed up. He's apologised and has offered some solutions to it. As he said that it wasn't a US custom shop model, but a Korean modified 'stock' model, i don't think the delay is such an issue- it will take longer to produce a non-standard item on a factory production line. 

That said it is a shame that such an instrument was not quite what was expected. I'd go for option 2 if it were me.

(that's not meant to be 'having a go' if it seems that way )


----------



## technomancer (Sep 7, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'd ask for it to be delivered by one of the Halo girls



Hmmm I like how you think... Waylon my wife will be out of town later this month 



darren said:


> Wait... people can order one-off guitars to their specs from the Korean factory?



To an extent you can customize the guitars from the Korean factory. I'm not sure what the limits are, but apparently neck wood, fretboard wood, fretboard binding, and scale length are all options that can be changed as I did it on my order 



Desecrated said:


> Probably went from the factory to the customer to save time since it already was delayed. But thats just a guess.



Nope it was in their office and Jeff took some pics of it, then it was shipped to me.



sqol said:


> Yes, but i'm sure that every custom shop has made mistakes before- from personal experience, i know that Ran have. Waylon said that they were moving the factory, and some stuff got mixed up. He's apologised and has offered some solutions to it. As he said that it wasn't a US custom shop model, but a Korean modified 'stock' model, i don't think the delay is such an issue- it will take longer to produce a non-standard item on a factory production line.



Let me restate this was not a custom shop guitar, it was a Korean production guitar with some customized options. 

The delay in delivery was not due to the customization, it was due to a factory move, shipping error, and customs holdup. It sounds like Halo is getting hit by massive demand and is suffering some growing pains as a result. Waylon and I are discussing ways to resolve the situation, I'll update everyone when we get something worked out.


----------



## W4D (Sep 7, 2007)

musicboyy said:


> While I respect Waylon for taking full responsibility and giving some good options...after reading his second post, I have to ask... Why wasn't the guitar checked at the US Halo office to make sure that it was the correct one ordered? It was said that the guitar was built wrong, sent to the office and "Shit happens". Well, it may just be me, but if a customer special ordered a guitar with non-standard options, I'd want to make sure that it was built to the specified specs BEFORE sending it the customer...especially if I did not oversea the construction.
> 
> I understand that it's not a USA custom shop guitar, but if you are allowing customers to "customize" the Korean imports, more care should be put into making sure it is correct. I can appreciate that things can easily get screwed up when you cannot personally oversee the production (and during a factory move), but I guess my feeling is that it should have at least been checked by you (or whomever in the US office) before going to the customer. If it went directly to the customer from the factory, then that's a different story.



Not that you received the invoice , but the invoice was retyped wrong. That is what caused it to be made wrong. It was lost in the mix and they took it upon them selves to re write it with out calling or reporting it to us.

Steve even pointed out that the invoice stated wrong as well.


----------



## skinhead (Sep 7, 2007)

I think that you can have an error, maybe when he moved he lost the specs or i don't know.

I will keep the guitar, i don't know if you are you going to like more the ebony FB and the three pieces neck.


----------



## DslDwg (Sep 7, 2007)

I think the number one rule of custom guitars is that they will rarely be delivered on time. I've had three guitars built for me one from a big well known company and two from a small builder. None of them were on time. I know as well as anyone when you've got your new guitar on your mind that you don't want to hear about delays. I have a buddy who just received two Conklins and it took almost a year to get them. If the quality is great who cares? - Sit back be patient and know you are going to get an excellent instrument and it's going to be made to meet your likes and preferences. 

As far as the mistakes that were made on your guitar - Seems the guy from Octavia is being super responsive to the problem - which I think is proof of what a good company they probably are - (not a messed up one which is what some here would want you to believe). If Octavia was messed up he wouldn't respond at all or would give you less than what he has offered. If I remember right that option no. 2 sounded pretty good. You have basically the same guitar to play while waiting for the exact guitar you wanted to be completed. Seems to be really fair and maybe you'll decide you like the loaner and buy it also - who knows.


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 7, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I think that would make me a little uncomfortable



Closest to sex you'll ever get


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 7, 2007)

w4d

Do you and jeff work on the same office or do you work from some other place ?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 7, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Closest to sex you'll ever get



Hey, I'm not a virgin, I'm just experiencing a dry spell....a very long and lonely dry spell....


----------



## bostjan (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, everyone knows that a custom guitar takes longer than expected, no matter what. My BC Rich MB7 took about five times as long as I was quoted. It sucks, but just look at how delayed the Ibanez RG2228 was.

As far as the order not matching spec., that is a pretty serious issue. If I paid extra to have a certain kind of wood, I had better get that kind of wood. As far as offering a full refund, it's about the best the manufacturer can do most of the time, but when you figure that the money you put down on the guitar could have been in a bank account, making interest, it hardly seems fair when you get nothing for all of your trouble.

My advise would be to scope the guita out as best as you can with as clear of a head as possible. Once you know, then you may decide.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 7, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> w4d
> 
> Do you and jeff work on the same office or do you work from some other place ?



They're both in the Cali office, but Waylon wasn't in and didn't see the guitar that went to me


----------



## Pablo (Sep 7, 2007)

Damn, that wasn't quite the news I was hoping for Steve... 

Sorry to hear that the Octavia wasn't what you ordered. It's always a pain when mess-ups like these happen - especially as your order was already delayed.

Depending on how you like the Octavia, I'd say that option 2 is probably what I'd go for... But, obviously, it is ultimately your choice and I can easily understand why you want to take a day or two for your pulse to settle before making the decission.

Like some of the other guys, I know to appreciate how Waylon does what he can to make things right. From my short conversations with him, I know him to be a really cool guy and I am happy to see that my initial impression also holds true in the way he runs his business.

However, that's the least of your problems: You missed my Thursday deadline for a review 

Cheers

Eske


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Sep 7, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Hey, I'm not a virgin, I'm just experiencing a dry spell....a very long and lonely dry spell....



I'm sure your hands would beg to differ.


----------



## Napalm (Sep 8, 2007)

Weird shit for sure....for some reason I thought something like this would end up happening good luck man it sounds as if you may need it.....How does the guitar play as of now or are you still setting it up ?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 8, 2007)

NegaTiveXero said:


> I'm sure your hands would beg to differ.



That doesn't count


----------

